

The Extraordinary Tale of Red Rain, Comets and Extraterrestrials - ca98am79
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25699/

======
api
I'm still skeptical, but I have always wondered whether the idea that life
originated on Earth might be the last geocentrism.

Maybe life is everywhere and it's just something that matter does... like
solid, liquid, gas, plasma, etc. The only thing special about Earth might be
its relative abundance and complexity here. So Earth might just be a place
where conditions favor a lot of life. The sun favors a lot of plasma, and
Jupiter favors a lot of gas, so again... nothing particularly special. :)

